# Tech vs. Georgia today !!!!!!!!!!!



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm always nervous on the day of Tech and Georgia. Fixing to get me a shower and put on my Tech gear, heading to Wally World and get the goodies ( chips,dip, .....) Then grab a few pizzas. My buddy Wayne is coming over and we will be rooting on the Jackets.

To my Bulldog pals, if my beloved Jackets lose, I won't be answering my phone for a few days while I regain my composure. If for some reason, we run over them Dawgs expect yours to be ringing though. 

Here's hoping for a good, fun, safe ball game. 


oh yeah ........ GoooooJackets !!!!!!


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep, it's that time of year again....     I'll be running to the store here shortly for some hot wings and pizza myself...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 29, 2008)

Good Luck, Jackets


----------



## CPark58 (Nov 29, 2008)

this years game has got me nervous too. growing up in savannah where it seems there are more UGA fans than there are in athens, i have always been a DIE HARD bulldog fan. with that said i have also always been a georgia southern fan(where i go to school now) and i have seen paul johnsons handywork in person, in my opinion he is one of the top 5 coaches in the country. if there was ever a time that those guys from atlanta to beat the dawgs, its this year with knowshon and stafford looking towards playing on sundays and a paul johnson team going against an penalty prone UGA team that gave up 5 option touchdowns to a young kentucky team.  BUT i still gotta give the nod to my DAWGS 45-42


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody, be ready for a beat down.  I would put your phone on charge if I was you.  

Enjoy the game.  As much as you can 

Tech had a good season and you should be proud of that.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'm always nervous on the day of Tech and Georgia. Fixing to get me a shower and put on my Tech gear, heading to Wally World and get the goodies ( chips,dip, .....) Then grab a few pizzas. My buddy Wayne is coming over and we will be rooting on the Jackets.
> 
> To my Bulldog pals, if my beloved Jackets lose, I won't be answering my phone for a few days while I regain my composure. If for some reason, we run over them Dawgs expect yours to be ringing though.
> 
> ...



I'll answer my phone if we lose....Im hoping I won't have to though....


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2008)

Today is going to be a weather factor day.

Jody,  in all seriousness, you devotion to the Jackets is unlike anyone else on this board, for that reason I have taken my best shots at you.  I enjoy all your post, but I also enjoy watching you get riled up.  LOL!!

I hate to say it but I forsee fumbles in GT's future today.  If for some reason they can hold onto the ball, it could be a battle.   I don't believe GT has seen a run defense like they will see today.  I look for UGA to put a lot of men in the box and dare GT to throw the ball.

I think the weather favors UGA.  We have not turned the ball over on the ground very much this year and that will bode well today.

Just think... 2 hours and it will all be over except for the crying.  (For one of us)


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 29, 2008)

Who will the weather hurt more today UGA or GT?


----------



## Tim L (Nov 29, 2008)

deerbandit said:


> Who will the weather hurt more today UGA or GT?



Hate to say it, but probably the Jackets, but it will likely effect the Georgia passing game too.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> To my Bulldog pals, if my beloved Jackets lose, I won't be answering my phone for a few days while I regain my composure. If for some reason, we run over them Dawgs expect yours to be ringing though.



Hey Hawk, tell me that I am the one exception to this rule.


Like I asked you last night, I want a straight answer about phone calls during the ball game, not to rag or brag about who is getting beat, but objective analysis of what is going on.  Tell me that we have a deal before kickoff?!?


As always and now as much as ever: Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
GobblingDawg

THWGT!!!


----------



## BANDT (Nov 29, 2008)

its going to be a wet one.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

What's the good word?


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody...i'm ready for the game also.

But i am concerned about the rain. It could help the mutts passing game and it certainly wont help our fumble situation.

All that said...

GO Jackets!!!!!!!

and THWuga!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tulip (Nov 29, 2008)

*THWuga
How bout them dawg's? POT*


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Nov 29, 2008)

I hope it's that easy the whole game.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

Touchdown GEORGIA


UGA that is!!!!! GO DAWGS


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Jody... change your profile settings so that we know when you are on here(not hidden) lookin at the thread cryin


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

4th and 7...??????

ok, I really didn't understand this play with a 7 point lead early in the 1st....CRAZY, I say, CRAZY!!!


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Nov 29, 2008)

I kind of expected it with the play calling this year.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

Great play techies.... you deserve that one

... but I still say it would not have happened if we didn't go for it at 4th and 7. Even though we held them 4 and out, it put us back deep for this end result...???


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes....MB INT!!!!


----------



## topcat (Nov 29, 2008)

Botched extra point could come back to haunt Tech


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Nov 29, 2008)

topcat said:


> Botched extra point could come back to haunt Tech



yep


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 29, 2008)

Where is the defense???


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2008)

This here's a shootout so far...


----------



## Tim L (Nov 29, 2008)

Those missed extra points are going to hurt.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

Looking like Stafford and receivers will be too much. I was afraid of that.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

BULL Crap


----------



## Tim L (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Looking like Stafford and receivers will be too much. I was afraid of that.



Well we're still in it.....good news is Virgina is up 14 to 7 at halftime.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Looking like Stafford and receivers will be too much. I was afraid of that.



Yep...we need to get to Stafford put his butt on the ground.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

Massaquoi is havin a great day!! Probably his best game ever, but certainly glad to see it for him being senoir day. Nice job..


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 29, 2008)

Georgia has way too much offense for Tech.  And tech has way too little offense for this game

I said Ga by 14.  I should have said 21

The passing game is just too strong


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 29, 2008)

tech is going to get skint down. they canr beat them dawgs. no way. i cant believe yall would really think they could.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 29, 2008)

28-12


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2008)

First half went well....Hope the second one is just as good!!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> First half went well....Hope the second one is just as good!!!



Hey Arrow... thought you were at a bar up in NC watching the game????


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2008)

The high school offense is no match so far.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

Marks500 said:


> Its over....lol.... For Tech that is.... At least Techs ACC Championship Game Hopes are still alive.



Typical die hard Tech fan right here.... already giving up


----------



## jbarron (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'm always nervous on the day of Tech and Georgia.....
> 
> To my Bulldog pals, if my beloved Jackets lose, I won't be answering my phone for a few days while I regain my composure.....



A routine you should be all too familiar with.  

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> What's the good word?



Tech is losing


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hunter Haven said:


> Typical die hard Tech fan right here.... already giving up



Sometimes you gotta face the Facts... GA Is Running them over with there Passing Game. Cant win a Game when you Leave Men wide open... Your right its not over... I am hoping for a comeback but GA is putting the hammer down...lol... I still love Tech and always will.


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmmm.... 

Does Tech have answer on Defense for the UGA offense?  

Looks like UGA so far has had an answer for the all powerful triple option.

Virginia Tech just tied it up.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2008)

DDD said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Does Tech have answer on Defense for the UGA offense?
> 
> ...




They Better Find an answer FAST!!! Going back to watch halftime... I will be back later to hear some more...lol


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody, 

Why is your phone going straight to voicemail already???


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> First half went well....Hope the second one is just as good!!!



Me Too!!!    Fat lady ain't singing yet...


----------



## donald-f (Nov 29, 2008)

*HOW ABOUT THEM DOGS!!!!*


----------



## walton fire (Nov 29, 2008)

*go dawgs!!!!!*


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 29, 2008)

JD to the House!!!!!

Good start to the 2nd half!!


----------



## GAX (Nov 29, 2008)

hmmmm.... Things look like they're turnin' around.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

I just told Arrow3 at halftime that the Diesel was fixing to break one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2008)

Lets close that Gap!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow!! Somebody spoke a few words in the locker room!!!


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2008)

Once again the dawgs come out flat at halftime...


----------



## TRC (Nov 29, 2008)

One thing Tech can count on today is getting the ball on the 40 after we score. Oh I hope we have another kicker in the barn for next year!!!

Tom


----------



## Tim L (Nov 29, 2008)

DDD said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Does Tech have answer on Defense for the UGA offense?
> 
> ...



Virginia just made a stand on their goal line and are now in VT territory.


----------



## Tim L (Nov 29, 2008)

Tie game!


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 29, 2008)

New ball game!!!

28-28


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2008)

I knew this game wasn't over....


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 29, 2008)

Fumble!!!!!!


----------



## Tim L (Nov 29, 2008)

Shows what having a coach means...if Gailley were still the coach at halftime he would have patted our guys on the bac.....TOUCHDOWN!!!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 29, 2008)

Diesel on the run....TD!!!!!


----------



## GAX (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

DIESEL , I love you man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleeze (Nov 29, 2008)

Plenty of game left.

But Tech's got the Momentum.  A great game!!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 29, 2008)

Dawgs can't seem to defense that high school offense


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 29, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Dawgs can't seem to defense that high school offense



LOL.  man, I should have known better than pull for the dawgs.  They look like chokegeorgia right now

Did some of the defense stay in the locker room at half?


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

WoW!! I'm as shocked as all of the techsters are....

I think we just went in the lockeroom and took some sleeping pills...


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep, time and time again something after halftime happens...


----------



## topcat (Nov 29, 2008)

Good Lord what happened?

Made a beer run and Tech is up by 7 and driving?

Wow!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2008)

Make that 10

I'm enjoying this game much more than I thought I would.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2008)

I cant believe what i am seeing... But its still early... GO TECH!!


----------



## sleeze (Nov 29, 2008)

Marks500 said:


> I cant believe what i am seeing... But its still early... GO TECH!!



LOL, Now you are saying its still eary? Make your mind up.

Its either over or not over.


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2008)

topcat said:


> Good Lord what happened?
> 
> Made a beer run and Tech is up by 7 and driving?
> 
> Wow!!



Pick me up some while you were at it?  Laaawd I could use some about now...


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 29, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> LOL.  man, I should have known better than pull for the dawgs.  They look like chokegeorgia right now
> 
> Did some of the defense stay in the locker room at half?



Looks that way.I believe Martinez took a quaalude at the half.Don't look good for the Dawgs,it ain't over yet...


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2008)

Tech killed UGA in the 3rd..........good job Tech

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2008)

for UGA to come back and win they will haft to do it in the air

this game shows how bad UGA is coached this year and I do not care what any one else says!!


----------



## Tim L (Nov 29, 2008)

VT about to run out the clock, their ahead 17 to 14.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 29, 2008)

Rouster said:


> VT about to run out the clock, their ahead 17 to 14.



Yea, thats a tough way for Tech to lose the conference.

I watched a good bit of the Va/Va tech game and It looked good for Virgina for a while


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

Gatorb said:


> where's Noshow Moreno been today?



Does that answer your question???


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

Gatorb said:


> see post 87 haven...



See time of post 87 and 88 Gatorb


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2008)

Need a few of those turnovers tech's so famous for about now...


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh my Nesbitt is down.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

The right side of our defense has been worked over all day long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

I love you too Roddy Jones !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2008)

45 - 35, looks like Tech has some depth at the QB position.

It's gonna be a long year next year for UGA.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 29, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Need a few of those turnovers tech's so famous for about now...



How about an awesome pitch for a TD that GT is gettin famous for!!!!!!

45-35 !!!!!! Go Jackets!!!


----------



## sleeze (Nov 29, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> 45 - 35, looks like Tech has some depth at the QB position.
> 
> It's gonna be a long year next year for UGA.



Depth?  All the QB has to do is Hand off or Toss to them 2 studs tech have toting the rock.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 29, 2008)

Ball Game

Can we get to the next game please.


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2008)

Turnovers were the story today... one for a TD and one that really lit GT's momentum.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Depth?  All the QB has to do is Hand off or Toss to them 2 studs tech have toting the rock.



You guys???



ROLL TIDE


----------



## Tim L (Nov 29, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprized if we have to score again to win; look for Georgia to score fast.....it's that kind of game.


----------



## sleeze (Nov 29, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> You guys???
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL TIDE



Sorry, I did change it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 29, 2008)

I know there is alot of time left and I called the game early but the Dogs dont look like they have any answer for that option

None at all.  They look lost


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> I know there is alot of time left and I called the game early but the Dogs dont look like they have any answer for that option
> 
> None at all.  They look lost



We had the answer in the first half.  

We lost our discipline.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

Here Jody.... I will say it loud and clear!!!!!

I'm sorry for picking on you and your yellow jackets

please forgive me


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2008)

Not over yet Boys!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

Let's go GEORGIA!!!!!!!!! We are still in this game!!!! Awesome game for sure!!!


----------



## topcat (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow!  What a game!


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 29, 2008)

I dont think the dogs are  gona win this one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim L (Nov 29, 2008)

Tech needs two first downs.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

Ball game!!!!


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2008)

now its over...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2008)

Not enough clock. Tech is gonna break the streak.

Good game Bee Boys.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2008)

good game Tech........UGA was out played and out coached


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2008)

another time out would have helped a lot


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats Jody. Don't know if Tech is that good or Georgia is just plain awful, but congrats!


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Nov 29, 2008)

And Tech WINS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, fitting end to our "National Championship" season............

YECH wanted it more.  UGA was out played and out coached.

No congrats to you Techies though, and in the true spirit of "Good Old Fashioned Hate"...........THWGT!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 29, 2008)

There's a new sheriff in town and his name is PAUL JOHNSON !!!!


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2008)

lilburnjoe said:


> There's a new sheriff in town and his name is PAUL Johnson !!!!



Oh Please... CMR is 7-1 and PJ is 1-0... and he won by 3.

I think that makes him Barney Phife.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh My Gosh!!!!!

We just beat the Pre-season National Champions!!!!

I can't believe it!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you Lord, the 8 game streak lives !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How bout that high school offense !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2008)

DDD said:


> Oh Please... CMR is 7-1 and PJ is 1-0... and he won by 3.
> 
> I think that makes him Barney Phife.



Good point, the coach of a one year program beat the coach of a 7 year program..


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 29, 2008)

DDD said:


> Oh Please... CMR is 7-1 and PJ is 1-0... and he won by 3.
> 
> I think that makes him Barney Phife.



That's ok, you keep on thinking yall are rated no. 1


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 29, 2008)

*Tip my hat to the Yellow Maggots.They put it on UGA*

Defense.Maybe we should have brought Gardner-Webb's Defense and their Def.co-ordinator


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2008)

lilburnjoe said:


> There's a new sheriff in town and his name is PAUL JOHNSON !!!!



  

One win and he's one of the "Greats" already...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2008)

Well It wasnt Looking to Promising in the Fist half... Thought it was gonna be like every other year... My Boys pulled through though.... WHAT NOW UGA FANS???? ITS MY TURN FOR THE NEXT 365!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I am sure you UGA fans can find something to put us down about.


----------



## Double D (Nov 29, 2008)

*no way*



TurkeyCreek said:


> Oh My Gosh!!!!!
> 
> We just beat the Pre-season National Champions!!!!
> 
> I can't believe it!!



Can't wait to hear the excuses now


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Thank you Lord, the 8 game streak lives !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How bout that high school offense !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Amazing Jody!!!

Of course this offense will never work!!!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 29, 2008)

I guess South Ga Doggy will go into hiding now !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2008)

You Dawg fans need to change the name of your team to the Chameleons as many times as y'all have changed avatars this season..


----------



## Double D (Nov 29, 2008)

*aw now*



DDD said:


> Oh Please... CMR is 7-1 and PJ is 1-0... and he won by 3.
> 
> I think that makes him Barney Phife.



Quite your whining and get that avatar changed!!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2008)

Double D said:


> Can't wait to hear the excuses now



Ain't no excuses we got out played and mainly OUT COACHED! Good game Jackets!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 29, 2008)

Marks500 said:


> But I am sure you UGA fans can find something to put us down about.



Your Coeds are ugly.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2008)

Marks500 said:


> Well It wasnt Looking to Promising in the Fist half... Thought it was gonna be like every other year... My Boys pulled through though.... WHAT NOW UGA FANS???? ITS MY TURN FOR THE NEXT 365!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I am sure you UGA fans can find something to put us down about.



I'm  UGA fan and will not put yall down.....Tech played a good game and put it on UGA.......

I WILL SAY THE BEST TEAM WON!!! GOOD GAME TECH

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Nickel....It was a good game.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 29, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Your Coeds are ugly.



I'll give you that one Matt. 

On a side note, it looks like that high school offense did in fact work and rolled up 410 yards of rushing.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2008)

nickel back said:


> I'm  UGA fan and will not put yall down.....Tech played a good game and put it on UGA.......
> 
> I WILL SAY THE BEST TEAM WON!!! GOOD GAME TECH
> 
> GO DAWGS!!



Thank you!... But I am sure you will be the only one to say that... it was a great game... Kept me on the edge of my seat !


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2008)

Double D said:


> Quite your whining and get that avatar changed!!!



This was the prettiest girl I could find...


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2008)

lilburnjoe said:


> That's ok, you keep on thinking yall are rated no. 1



Wow... the ACC sent its top rated team to play the SEC's 3rd best team and won by 3...

You just keep thinking you guys should be rated higher!


----------



## GobblingDawg (Nov 29, 2008)

Good game, Techies.

IMHO, the difference in the game was the two turnovers by us (UGA) to basically none by y'all (Tech).  **And no, I am not counting the interception at the end of the half because it was a nonfactor.**

Y'all couldn't stop our pass and we couldn't stop your run.


This is not a back-handed compliment, but it is like I told Jody before the game: "No one can beat anybody all the time.  Today might be the day the streak stops."  And it was.....


Congrats again, and for the last time.


Go Dawgs and come on March,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2008)

Coming into it I felt Like it was a pretty even match up... GA does have an awesome Passing game..


----------



## dutchman (Nov 29, 2008)

GobblingDawg said:


> Good game, Techies.
> 
> IMHO, the difference in the game was the two turnovers by us (UGA) to basically none by y'all (Tech).  **And no, I am not counting the interception at the end of the half because it was a nonfactor.**
> 
> ...



Don't beat your head into that wall too much Gobbling. Your team played well.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

GobblingDawg said:


> Good game, Techies.
> 
> IMHO, the difference in the game was the two turnovers by us (UGA) to basically none by y'all (Tech).  **And no, I am not counting the interception at the end of the half because it was a nonfactor.**
> 
> ...



Jack, 
We don't need a history lesson. Yeah, y'all whipped us up with Reggie Ball playing Chantastic football but there's a new sheriff in town now !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 29, 2008)

THWGT......I give you no quarter and I expect none from you!

Some of ya'll need to pick up a copy of Good Old Fashioned Hate.........


----------



## schleylures (Nov 29, 2008)

Nicely said the Dutch. Here mudddy here muddyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## GobblingDawg (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Jack,
> We don't need a history lesson.



You needed one earlier today at halftime when BigStopper and I had to cheer you up and tell you that it wasn't over with!!


Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2008)

It feels Pretty good to be able to talk the trash for the next year... been way to long since I have been able to do that...lol.... well I still do it either way but now I can do it with a win behind us...lol


----------



## Hunter Blair (Nov 29, 2008)

Good game Techies.... outplayed us all day on the field.... That shows one thing:

Bad Coaching-- Willie Martinez NEEDS to go NOW.... i realize the players have to execute plays, but why are they not executing? BAD coaching on his part.... he is terrible....... 

Once again turnovers and penalties killed us....

Good game again jackets...


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 29, 2008)

It really comes down to this. WE SUCK!  Tech sucks less!


----------



## Buzz (Nov 29, 2008)

DDD said:


> Wow... the ACC sent its top rated team to play the SEC's 3rd best team and won by 3...
> 
> You just keep thinking you guys should be rated higher!



We didn't make the conference championship game so I guess that makes us the third best team in the conference too.     Oh and BTW - the ACC is now 5-3 against the SEC this year.    I am sure Florida will win easily, but I expect Wake to make it 6-4 for the ACC this year.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bitteroot said:


> It really comes down to this. WE SUCK!  Tech sucks less!



lol... is they how we should put it?? LOL


----------



## GobblingDawg (Nov 29, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Don't beat your head into that wall too much Gobbling. Your team played well.



Thanks, Dutch.  But it just wasn't to be.  It has been a pretty disappointing year for us Dawgs.

Have I ever told ya how much I hate Tech?


Go Dawgs and come on March,
GobblingDawg


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2008)

Buzz said:


> We didn't make the conference championship game so I guess that makes us the third best team in the conference too.     Oh and BTW - the ACC is now 5-3 against the SEC this year.    I am sure Florida will win easily, but I expect Wake to make it 6-4 for the ACC this year.



Go check your ranking.  You are the highest ranked ACC team... yet you wont even play for your ACC championship.  Pathetic conference.  Or a pathetically up and down team???

UGA is just consistantly down this year.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 29, 2008)

DDD said:


> Go check your ranking.  You are the highest ranked ACC team... yet you wont even play for your ACC championship.  Pathetic conference.



LOL - and the SEC is  (currently) 3-5 against that pathetic conference.    We aren't in the championship game, so we can't be the best team in the conference regardless of what ANY rankings say.   Keep eating those sour grapes bad sport.


----------



## schleylures (Nov 29, 2008)

Like most ga. fans say or have said for the last seven years. There is always next year.  From preseason number one to loosing to tech the last game.
 More than likely will loose your quarterback,wide receiver and who else will leave.  Ga Tech does not have to play there bowl game on blue grss this year..


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 29, 2008)

The most funny thing about this whole thread is how one particular die hard techie fan must have went and deleted an earlier post he posted up..... but guess what it isn't going anywhere cause I quoted it on post #41!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hilarious to go back and see it GONE


and he's tryin to talk smack now


----------



## bgj (Nov 29, 2008)

Well I had had several calls and Text messages at half dogging me.  No pun intended.  And my answer to them was there was still a lot of football to be played and there was. Go Jackets


----------



## GAGE (Nov 29, 2008)

nickel back said:


> I'm  UGA fan and will not put yall down.....Tech played a good game and put it on UGA.......
> 
> I WILL SAY THE BEST TEAM WON!!! GOOD GAME TECH
> 
> GO DAWGS!!



What he said!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 29, 2008)

Tech just wanted it more I think - the crowd where I was had to be 2:1 mutts, but the Jackets fans were way more fired up. It was in a word - beautiful.


----------



## sleeze (Nov 29, 2008)

DDD said:


> Go check your ranking.  You are the highest ranked ACC team... yet you wont even play for your ACC championship.  Pathetic conference.  Or a pathetically up and down team???
> 
> UGA is just consistantly down this year.



Take of your SEC shades man.

SEC is down this year.  And we do have the two best teams out of the SEC and the ACC, Florida and Alabama would beat ANY ACC team.

But overall ACC has the braggin rights THIS year.


----------



## Double D (Nov 29, 2008)

*doesn't count*



DDD said:


> This was the prettiest girl I could find...



Avatar's got to have GT or some Tech logo - try again!!


----------



## topcat (Nov 29, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Take of your SEC shades man.
> 
> SEC is down this year.  And we do have the two best teams out of the SEC and the ACC, Florida and Alabama would beat ANY ACC team.
> 
> But overall ACC has the braggin rights THIS year.


I've reluctantly come to this realization as well sleeze.

Congrats to Tech.  Great game.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats to all the Tech fans on the board...I hate losing to Tech more then anything else but y'all deserved it today...Y'all have some great backs in Dwyer and jones...UGA's defense is terrible and has been all year...I sure hope some changes are made...congrats again...


----------



## Tulip (Nov 29, 2008)

DDD that avatar wont work. Pick another one or I'll pick one for you. Man up. You lost a bet fair and square. I already picked Ol' Reds. Dont make me pick yours.


----------



## BubbaD (Nov 29, 2008)

DDD said:


> Go check your ranking.  You are the highest ranked ACC team... yet you wont even play for your ACC championship.  Pathetic conference.  Or a pathetically up and down team???
> 
> UGA is just consistantly down this year.


----------



## SOS (Nov 29, 2008)

Of course, let's don't forget that Tech wins again and again in the most important ranking...US News and World Report has Tech as 7th best public university versus UGA at 20!  Don't believe the Dawgs have ever beaten us in that conference!

Sure was nice to see Tech break the streak.  With a daughter at UGA, nice to go one year without catching grief...and having to send money to Athens at the same time!!!  

Was a heck of a game - had to quit listening to it on the radio while packing meat to go watch it on TV.  UGA will miss Stafford if he goes pro, heckuva QB.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 29, 2008)

lilburnjoe said:


> I guess South Ga Doggy will go into hiding now !!



Like you were all week.Till 4:00 today.


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2008)

It is so classless to tear the hedges up and then have your picture made with part of the hedge in your mouth.

You should be so proud Jody.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

DDD said:


> It is so classless to tear the hedges up and then have your picture made with part of the hedge in your mouth.
> 
> You should be so proud Jody.



I am and there's nothing wrong with it. Tech will replace your hedges.


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> I am and there's nothing wrong with it. Tech will replace your hedges.



Nice.  Most of my Tech friends have class... shame you missed that part of being a Tech fan...

Oh well...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

There ain't nothing wrong with a Tech player breaking off a piece of hedge as a momento to that game. Y'all whined about it in '98 and Tech gladly paid to put em back just like they were before the game.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> I am and there's nothing wrong with it. Tech will replace your hedges.



Real classy Jody.  There is something very wrong about that.  Those hedges are not just some run of the mill kind  that you can go down to Home Depot and replace.  Those hedges have been a part of that stadium for a very long time.


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2008)

DDD said:


> Nice.  Most of my Tech friends have class... shame you missed that part of being a Tech fan...
> 
> Oh well...



I need to get some new friends...


----------



## chadair (Nov 29, 2008)

DDD said:


> Nice.  Most of my Tech friends have class... shame you missed that part of being a Tech fan...
> 
> Oh well...



yall are talking about a bush

it's amazing when UGA loses, the first thing thrown up is "class"

maybe it would show more class to just congratulate the winning team and leave it at that


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2008)

chadair said:


> yall are talking about a bush



Those are the "Hedges" not just any old bush...


----------



## chadair (Nov 29, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Those are the "Hedges" not just any old bush...




 I guess when your program is struggling to keep up with the likes of Tech this year, yall should be worried about a bush....... I mean hedge


----------



## sleeze (Nov 29, 2008)

DDD said:


> Nice.  Most of my Tech friends have class... shame you missed that part of being a Tech fan...
> 
> Oh well...





MustangMAtt30 said:


> Real classy Jody.  There is something very wrong about that.  Those hedges are not just some run of the mill kind  that you can go down to Home Depot and replace.  Those hedges have been a part of that stadium for a very long time.



I guess they should have torn the goalpost down.

And dogs wanna talk about class?

Next time , tell your Jawja players not to run into the hedges or touch them because they are sacred bushes and can not be replaced.

SORE LOSERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tulip (Nov 29, 2008)

DDD the bet was "winners chose the losers avatar". That avatar is not going to work either. My avatar is your new avatar. MAN UP and change it.


----------



## sleeze (Nov 29, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Those are the "Hedges" not just any old bush...



At least you are not as uptight as your buddies........

Kudos to ya...........buck#4


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

sleeze said:


> SORE LOSERS!!!!!!!!!!!



They top the cake sleeze !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2008)

chadair said:


> I guess when your program is struggling to keep up with the likes of Tech this year, yall should be worried about a bush....... I mean hedge



You didn't hear?  They're on the verge of National Champions...


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2008)

sleeze said:


> At least you are not as uptight as your buddies........
> 
> Kudos to ya...........buck#4



Just trying to make light of a good butt whoopin'...


----------



## GobblingDawg (Nov 29, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Tech gladly paid to put em back just like they were before the game.



You got a link to that because I didn't hear about it if they did?

Go Dawgs and come on turkey season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 29, 2008)

It's called pruning. Look it up. It's actually good for the hedges. They will grow back stronger and fuller !!! 

What a bunch of crybabies !  THWG


----------



## dutchman (Nov 30, 2008)

GobblingDawg said:


> Have I ever told ya how much I hate Tech?



Yeah, I seem to recall something about that. But you and me cancel one another out in that department 'cause I hate the dogs just as much.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 30, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> Georgia has way too much offense for Tech.  And tech has way too little offense for this game
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...



Right.



robbie the deer hunter said:


> tech is going to get skint down. they canr beat them dawgs. no way. i cant believe yall would really think they could.



Gotcha.



DAWG1419 said:


> 28-12



You bet.




Hunter Haven said:


> The most funny thing about this whole thread is how one particular die hard techie fan must have went and deleted an earlier post he posted up..... but guess what it isn't going anywhere cause I quoted it on post #41!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven, he's no worse than the chicken counters I quoted above...


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations Tech fans.  Your club played an outstanding game and your coaches made the proper adjustments at half time while ours sat on their butts.  Coach Johnson has done a remarkable job in one year.  Maybe our coaches will learn that you teach kids to work hard and not how to pose for publicity pictures.


----------



## DDD (Nov 30, 2008)

Tulip said:


> DDD the bet was "winners chose the losers avatar". That avatar is not going to work either. My avatar is your new avatar. MAN UP and change it.



Tulip, maybe you have a hard time reading, but let me make this clear for you.  When I got in the bet, it was just you have to change your avatart with the oposing team in it.  Not "winners choose the losers avatar".  Go check the post, it was not till 4 hours later did red say winners pick losers.  There is a Yellow Jacket in my avatar avoiding being splattered.. which is exactly what happened.   

So no sir, you don't get to pick my avatar.   

Have a nice day!


----------



## Tulip (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh I see how your are. I dont have a hard time reading. I do believe you said something like "I'll put a stinking GT hat on and take a picture and make that my avatar". You had plenty of time to back out. I didnt make the rules so you take that up with Ol' Red. Change your avatar. Everyone else doesnt seem to have a problem with changing theirs.


----------



## chadair (Nov 30, 2008)

Tulip said:


> Oh I see how your are. I dont have a hard time reading. I do believe you said something like "I'll put a stinking GT hat on and take a picture and make that my avatar". You had plenty of time to back out. I didnt make the rules so you take that up with Ol' Red. Change your avatar. Everyone else doesnt seem to have a problem with changing theirs.



Tulip, trust me when I say it is not worth arguing with a sore loser we all know who the men of their words are on this site, and now you and the rest of us know when they type something on here, chances are it is not worth our 12 seconds of time to read it, muchless to respond to it. 
Congrats to your team. And remember, there are a lot of good dog fans on this site, and they definately out weigh the bad.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 30, 2008)

Cant we all just get along...lol


----------



## topcat (Nov 30, 2008)

DDD said:


> Tulip, maybe you have a hard time reading, but let me make this clear for you.  When I got in the bet, it was just you have to change your avatart with the oposing team in it.  Not "winners choose the losers avatar".  Go check the post, it was not till 4 hours later did red say winners pick losers.  There is a Yellow Jacket in my avatar avoiding being splattered.. which is exactly what happened.
> 
> So no sir, you don't get to pick my avatar.
> 
> Have a nice day!


Class act bud.



Marks500 said:


> Cant we all just get along...lol


Nope!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 30, 2008)

DDD said:


> Tulip, maybe you have a hard time reading, but let me make this clear for you.  When I got in the bet, it was just you have to change your avatart with the oposing team in it.  Not "winners choose the losers avatar".  Go check the post, it was not till 4 hours later did red say winners pick losers.  There is a Yellow Jacket in my avatar avoiding being splattered.. which is exactly what happened.
> 
> So no sir, you don't get to pick my avatar.
> 
> Have a nice day!



You Should know not to make a Bet with a GA Fan...lol


----------



## sleeze (Nov 30, 2008)

They are some good Jawja fans.................But some on this site is giving the rest of the dog fans a bad rep..............................................

Way to go Mutts!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 30, 2008)

sleeze said:


> They are some good Jawja fans.................But some on this site is giving the rest of the dog fans a bad rep..............................................
> 
> Way to go Mutts!!!!!!!!!!!!




Agreed!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 30, 2008)

Way to go Tech! Great win and bragging rights for the next year.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 30, 2008)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Way to go Tech! Great win and bragging rights for the next year.



Thanks... All the GA Fans can do is bring up the past... Makes them feel better I guess.


----------

